# Trailer questions



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Do a search on craigslist, etc for your area- the price varies a lot depending on where you are. Two horses here are running anywhere from $1200 (decent condition, not a lot of "extras") to several thousand (dressing rooms, excellent condition, etc).
I would go for a two horse over a one, personal preference and leaves room to grow, take along a friend, etc.
The floor is very important - if there is anything in the trailer when you look at it (ie loose hay, bedding materiel, etc) move it aside so you can see the flooring. Tires are important - sure, they can be replaced fairly easily, but that's an expense in addition to buying the trailer, why mess with that? 
The type of hitch you want/can accomodate will be a consideration as well.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

For a used trailed, look at the chassis (for rust), the floor, brakes, axles, and tires, and be very careful with anything over 10 years old....a lot of trailers tend to just sit out in the weather for long periods of time.
As a gauge for used prices, you can get a simple 2 horse stock/combo trailer new for less than $4000. Craigslist is good to look at as well as talking with farmers/ranchers...they constantly buy/sell/trade equipment and know good places.
You can pull a 2 horse trailer with any standard, full size pickup.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I got my very....er... used trailer on craigslist but it was in such a bad condition i think we got it for $400. But i havent looked for newsed trailers in good condition yet so rely on someone else for that . 

Look at the tires, the hitch, rust, interior (split wood/floorboards/ rotten anything/ rusted roof/ new bars/broken windows/doors/ ramp/ etc.). Are you looking for one with a ramp or the other kind with sort of a swinging door? all questions you need to ask yourself. 
I have a 2000 Dodge Ram, it pulls a 2 TB horse trailer with a 1100 pound QH and a 800-ish pound QH cross , and a 80 pound goat (teehee). We got our truck extra super cheap but it needed work (it seems like everything we buy needs work...) but it does the job .










Heres our trailer (or some of it..). still needs to be repainted. Ill get more pics if you want .


Anny


----------

